# Golden Gate Pk - When is JFK Drive closed for Bikes?



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

I can't find consistent info on when they close JFK Drive in Golden Gate Park. I'm in the East Bay, and driving over with with small kids, so I wanted to make sure I didn't disappoint. Can anyone give definite info for this time of the year?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't give you the exact hours, but it's closed pretty early Sunday morning, I would guess by 7 or 8 am. It stays closed until the late afternoon, around 5 or 6.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Saturdays and Sundays. Details here:

http://www.sfbike.org/?ggp


----------

